# I think I’m in abusive relationship!!!



## BlackSpot (Apr 11, 2021)

New member… I’ve had a 5 year relationship with a beautiful gal ( Allied XL-2 42 S&S) I shower her with expensive things, treat her like a Queen, and she constantly wants more… more time, more bobbles, more cosmetic touches here and there. She’s going to get her bottom done this winter, it never ends!!!!


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Who doesn't want a girl with a big bottom that needs wiping ????
Sounds like a sadomasochistic relationship to me.
I should know,,,, I'm in one as well.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

there





Why is a ship a she? « Etymology « Glossophilia


Why are ships called she? “A ship is called a she because there is always a great deal of bustle around her; there is usually a gang of men about; she has a…



www.glossophilia.org





all you need to know

(Disclaimer, this precedes feminism and "gross" male chauvinism, I did not do it! The devil made me post!!


Excerpts

“A ship is called a she because there is always a great deal of bustle around her; there is usually a gang of men about; she has a waist and stays; it takes a lot of paint to keep her good-looking; it is not the initial expense that breaks you, it is the upkeep.....” 

I confess, edited a lot to make sure it was not offensive to our female comrades, I hope.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Your boat will know you're complaining about her. Be careful. There is no wrath like a woman scorned. You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I married a gal who was in two previous bad relationships. She is really starting to look like an elegant lady, but she has a ways to go, and I am now going to counseling, something doesn't seem fair.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Mine was in a great relationship for 23 years, then left for dead for the next 9. I met her over a year ago. I can't say that we've had a perfect run over the last 13 months. But, damn she know how to push my buttons. The first 7-8 months a lot of tearing down all the old barriers and getting her to trust, that I'm not going to give up on her and leave her.

The last 4-5 months, it was like a light switch. The first time she got wet, she got scared and wasn't ready, but the second time, she seemed much better with it. Don't get me wrong, we still have our moments one day she's closed off and stubborn, and the next day....OMG shes perfect, responds well to my touch, and even seems to enjoy a bit of rough action and some punishment from time to time, I think she really knows how much I enjoy the ride.

She has, never ever complained when I involve others, even other women. 

All of the hard work and building trust with her early on is really starting to pay off. I know that no relationship is perfect, and we are still encountering hurdles from the previous relationship. But, we are making it work...


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

SV Siren said:


> I married a gal who was in two previous bad relationships. She is really starting to look like an elegant lady, but she has a ways to go, and I am now going to counseling, something doesn't seem fair.


===============
no no no
no counseling, talk to your bartender, or barber.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

be careful,
"She has, never ever complained when I involve others, even other women."
the "other women"may not be so understanding.
Otherwise the divorce lawyer gets a bigger boat and you a smaller one if any.


----------



## BlackSpot (Apr 11, 2021)

My “other woman” is tolerant, hope she doesn’t make me choose, I’ll miss the dog!


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I recently got out of a relationship with a tired old girl and got myself a much younger one! She still likes to be showered with pretty baubles, but they look good on her so I don't mind! I am particularly fortunate that I have a wife that thinks the new girl is pretty hot, so I get to have a menage à trois!

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Really pisses me off, when my old girl seems to be even better taken care of than when with me. I prefer to think she’d beg to come back.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

SchockT said:


> I recently got out of a relationship with a tired old girl and got myself a much younger one! She still likes to be showered with pretty baubles, but they look good on her so I don't mind! I am particularly fortunate that I have a wife that thinks the new girl is pretty hot, so I get to have a menage à trois!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


===============================================
"menage à trois"

getting fancy here!!!


----------



## BlackSpot (Apr 11, 2021)

It gets physical… I have bruises, burns, scrapes. She broke a couple of my ribs a few years back. I can’t leave her!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone ever in a relationship with Christine?


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Davil said:


> ===============
> no no no
> no counseling, talk to your bartender, or barber.


My significant other doesn't leave me with enough money to consult a bartender often enough...LOL


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Owning a boat is worst than an abusive relationship but is like sex when sailing is good it makes it all worth it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

She was very cold Fri night, but warm as could be last night. Typical.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

my boat only treats me bad when I have been treating it bad, but it does enjoy my buying pretty things for it


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I see my ex from time to time when her new significant other post on FB. Oh the rage, the fury, the jealousy comes to the surface. They dance, he smiles, he handles, she responds, he even bought her a new anchor, the SOB.


----------

